# VA Question



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We're going to VA for Christmas. Since NC and VA have reciprocity, I plan on carrying. The question is, if there is a place of business posted "No Firearms", is VA one of those states where if caught if an automatic trespass charge or simply if caught you get asked to leave?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

If I remember my CHP class correctly, if an employee of a business with no guns posted were to see your concealed gun, they can ask you to leave. If you do not, then you can be arrested for trespass or whatever. You cannot carry concealed in any restaurant that serves alcohol - which is everything but fast food. You can, of course carry open in such an establishment if you choose, but I don't.


----------

